# Expected salary in Berlin !!



## nucleartip

Hi All,

I have been following this forum since ages, and I must say its full of various information.A big thanks for all for making such nice contribution.

I would like to get people opinion, I have been offered Senior developer position in Android development with an fast growing company based out of Berlin, me completely naive about average salary of people in berlin having same experience as well expense and tax details, I would like to what salary should I expect.. to ad further am not married and 27 year old.

Thanks In advance.


----------



## enlighten.life

nucleartip said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this forum since ages, and I must say its full of various information.A big thanks for all for making such nice contribution.
> 
> I would like to get people opinion, I have been offered Senior developer position in Android development with an fast growing company based out of Berlin, me completely naive about average salary of people in berlin having same experience as well expense and tax details, I would like to what salary should I expect.. to ad further am not married and 27 year old.
> 
> Thanks In advance.


dear nucleartip,


the minimum wages for software developer is around/above 4000euros as per the following link from Germany trade and invest. the rooms are available in rent at around 300-500 euros. tax details are either being discussed in prev posts or is available in the link given below....


http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...UbmtAUmP44Or71TUlZWyekA&bvm=bv.70810081,d.c2E

Best of Luck....


----------



## nucleartip

*Expected salary in berlin !*

Dear Enlighten.life,

Thanks for information, am having 5 years of experience in Android/Java development, salary being offered at berlin is 60k euros, is this an good offer considering my experience level? am not sure about financial condition in berlin, should i negotiate it?

Thanks,
Nucleartip


----------



## beppi

Congratulations, you got a VERY good offer!


----------



## Aparajita

Hi Nucleartip
First of all congratulations on receiving a job offer!!

I am also trying for a job in Germany - could you please let me know whether you took German classes (I am just started at A1 level) and if so which level you are at? Just curious to know which level the employers will be expecting 

Secondly, did you apply to the companies from India itself?
Any help would be appreciated...and once again Congrats!!


----------



## enlighten.life

nucleartip said:


> Dear Enlighten.life,
> 
> Thanks for information, am having 5 years of experience in Android/Java development, salary being offered at berlin is 60k euros, is this an good offer considering my experience level? am not sure about financial condition in berlin, should i negotiate it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nucleartip


Dear Nucleartip,
Sorry for the late response
To answer your query i shall compare Munich and Berlin

I have one of my frnd staying in Munich. I asked him about how is Germany in general and which is better for settling in germany. Please take time to read the conversation.

* How much does it cost you for a living accommodation anywhere in Germany as per monthly basis?


It is highly variable depending on where you want to seek accommodation. Munich is one of the most expensive cities. I pay around 550-600 euros including electricity and internet charges for one room kitchen non-shared apartment whereas the same aprartment in Berlin would cost somewhere between 300-400 euros.

The other expenses are not that high if you plan to cook yourself. You can easily manage within 100-150 euros for a month. But, if you want to eat outside often then it is again very expensive (one time bills could be between 10-15 euros).


They are saying that the government laws suggest a minimum wage in he range of
2500 to 4500 euros Is it true, What is the average wage for an engineer over there?


Yeah, this is true. I am not sure of an average wage, but it would be more than 2000 euros after tax cutting.



What are the food options over there, i mean vegetarian food is available easily or u have to find a suitable place to obtain it?


Generally, you will find only one (sometimes few handful) of vegetarian dishes in restaurants and coming from India, you will not like them unless you go to the Indian restaurant. But, you can find some Indian shops in big cities, where you can buy some raw indian foods such as lentils, rice, wheat floor, ready-made foods, some Indian vegetables, etc. Also, there are some options available to order from an online shop.


Also, you can buy some common and basic vegitables and basmati rice from any nearby supermarket.



How is the whether out there, i mean what is the normal temperature conditions, hot or cold?


This is also highly variable depending on the region. In Munich, the temperature in peak winter goes upto -20 deg for around one week and for most of winter stay at around -10 on average while in summer the peak temperature could go upto 28-32 and stays around 20 deg on average.



Local transport, unemployment status of Indians living there in Germany.


The local transport system is generally very good in Germany. If you plan to travel more often then it is good to buy the monthly pass (which will cost you around 50-100 euros depending on the distance). I have no idea of unemployment status of Indians though. *

So the cost of living would be something aroung 800-1000 euro addition will be your savings. U will find other details in the conversation. 

The problem in social life would be lack of german skills. for that u can join local goethe instritute in ur city.

You deserve life in germany. you should not miss the chance, unless you have any family bindings of staying in india.

Go for the chance..... 

Suri...


----------



## nucleartip

beppi said:


> Congratulations, you got a VERY good offer!


Thanks beppi !!


----------



## nucleartip

Aparajita said:


> Hi Nucleartip
> First of all congratulations on receiving a job offer!!
> 
> I am also trying for a job in Germany - could you please let me know whether you took German classes (I am just started at A1 level) and if so which level you are at? Just curious to know which level the employers will be expecting
> 
> Secondly, did you apply to the companies from India itself?
> Any help would be appreciated...and once again Congrats!!


Hi Aparajita,

I would like to state that I have not taken any German classes, and I can say firmly my German skill is non existent I don't even know single world.

Second, All my interviews were on English itself, and my employer told me English is the main language in there office, so basically question of German language skills never came up :S

Third, I applied for job while being in India itself, I did that using linkedin, I guess there might be other job portals as well, but I dont have any idea about them. I guess there might be people in this forum who can guide you in that area.

feel free to ask any other questions, best of luck for search.

Thanks.


----------



## Kumarji

Dear Nucleartip,
I`m having 3 years of work experience as java developer. Currently planning to apply for Job Seeker Visa. Please provide useful links for searching jobs.


----------



## sonnesanne79

On the one hand it depends on your developer skills and on the other on your language  but in general salaries aren't that high in Berlin since a lot of young an and talented people live there. I hope you still enjoy!! 

SonneSanne


----------



## mayank-solanki

sonnesanne79 said:


> On the one hand it depends on your developer skills and on the other on your language  but in general salaries aren't that high in Berlin since a lot of young an and talented people live there. I hope you still enjoy!!
> 
> SonneSanne


Hi Nucleartip,

I have 4.5+ years of Android development exp. I am looking for job in Germany. I am in similar situation that you were in a year back. Can you please help me? 

Thanks,
Mayank


----------

